# Chapter Ring Mod For Seiko Monster?



## Joey562 (May 10, 2007)

Hello everyone, speaking of the infamous Seiko Monster, I have seen these watches with the chapter ring modified from a black one. Now would I have to buy a whole other watch to have this done or are the parts available for sale?

thanks!

-Joey


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Hi Joey, I think you would need a donor watch, or maybe find someone who wants the mod the other way? Do a chapter ring swap?


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

There's a guy in Holland ( though the site's in Dutch) who does them, though I can't remember the site or the name sorry and there is also someone in America called Bob Thayer Jr. A google search should come up with them.


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

potz said:


> This Bob Thayer guy does some pretty natty stuff


You are not wrong there Potz. Just had a look at his site......wow some nice stuff there


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

He's made some fugly monsters there imho


----------

